# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  λετε να κλωσσησουν¨???

## paschalis_S

οπως σας εχω προαναφερει σε αλλο θεμα (οι νεες μου παπιες), μαζι με 5 παπιες κανονικες εχω και 3 αγριοπαπιες (mallard)...λετε να μου κανουν κανενα παπακι???

----------


## doubler

πασχαλη ξέρω πως οι άγριες πάπιες γεννάνε τον Φεβρουάριο και μετά και να προσεχεις παρα πολυ τις καρακάξες τρώνε και αυγα και μικρα παπάκια [την έχω πατήσει] όσο για τις ημερες δεν ξερω να σου πω και δεν ξέρω και  αν ο άγριος αρσενικός μπορεί να τις γονιμοποιήσει τώρα και όχι μόνο το Φεβρουάριο!!

----------

